# Check out this! My beautiful wife made me!



## mike taylor (Mar 17, 2014)

My wife made this . I think it's awesome . It's radicchio , red leaf , green leaf , and a tortoise!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 17, 2014)

Very Nice Mike ......and Kuddo's to the " Honey Do" .....
Happy St. Patty's Day! 

~JD~


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks! Right back at you Jeff . Have you seen any leprechauns?


----------



## pam (Mar 17, 2014)

That is awesome


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice. I like the added touch of the statue


----------



## terryo (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice. I can't wait to start my Summer veggie garden. Still freezing here.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 17, 2014)

My wife cut the bottoms off the green leaf and red leaf . Then out then in a glass of water in the window . Let them root then planted in the beer bucket .


----------



## AnnV (Mar 17, 2014)

How thoughtful!


----------



## kathyth (Mar 17, 2014)

I love it!
What a wonderful wife!


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 17, 2014)

It is for you? or for the Tortoises??

You must do something very nice to her, So what did you do for her???

Cough it up now! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 17, 2014)

Ha! Ha! Its for our tortoises . The world will never know! Hahaha!


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 17, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Ha! Ha! Its for our tortoises . The world will never know! Hahaha!



I thought so.

Good to have a beautiful wife that also love the Tortoise.

I'm blessed that my wife are more crazy and care for our tortoises.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes I know what your saying . She did not like the snakes or lizards . But she loves the tortoises and turtles . Who couldn't?


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 18, 2014)

That is great. I love the tortoise statue as the final touch.


----------

